# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Sheridan, WY - Walmart Optometrist Employment Opportunity with Benefits

## Britt Clark

Looking for a new or 2nd opportunity- Choose to contract with Walmart as an Independent Optometrist and the day you begin youll have the freedom to practice healthcare based on your professional goals.  You will also enjoy the opportunity to connect with thousands of prospective patients in your community and equipment from the most trusted names. With your new lease agreement, you may now pay fair market value for advanced equipment that will support your independent practices Teleoptometry services where permitted. Are you interested in any of these amazing opportunities?   Email me at britt.clark@walmart.com

----------

